# dll files in my doc. i have'nt seen before?



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, I just noticed there are a bunch of dll files in my documents that were'nt there before. Can they be deleted?
c o m c a t . d l l , Avpack dll, asycfilt dll, Msubm60.dll, oelaut32dll, olepro32dll, stdole32dll, Win.95 inf 16dll
Win.95 inf32 dll. These are all marked , application extension.
I just uninstalled and reinstalled spywareblaster, is this where they may have come from? Can they be deleted? Thanks, chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

bumpity bump bump bump


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

bump


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi chuck-HD can't give you a definitive answer..that is certainly not where they should be..
Have you d/loaded any d.ll files recently [dumb ? I know]
Id google to see what each file does..then check you have if you have copies in c:\windows\system..not much help sorry..


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, blues-harp, The only thing i've dowloaded recently has been
spywareblaster. The one i had already installed would'nt open without going to a blue screen. So i uninstalled it and reinstalled
a newer ver. What i don't understand is, there all application
extensions, and they all have different download dates. If i could i'd transfer them to program files, but i can't seem to do anything to get them to move. I'll do a google like you said and see what comes up. Thanks, chuck.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, blues-harp, Here's some of the info i found about those files.

COMCAT.DLL is an application extension file provided by Microsoft and is called upon by many applications, including some basic Windows functionality. Several versions of the file exist. Some versions of the HYDRAIN for Windows installation program will attempt to install and register version 5.0 of this file onto host computers whose operating systems cannot support the latest version. When this happens, the error message described above is displayed. When this occurs, follow the procedure outlined below to restore the compatible version 4.71.

 Check here http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=101105

Filename: w95inf16.dll 
Directory: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ 
Company Name: Microsoft Corporation 
File Version: 4.71.704.0

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

File Description: WExtract 16bit Library Product Name: Microsoft® Plus! for Windows® 95 
Size (in bytes): 2,272 File Date: 05/19/97 1:25:44 PM 
File Function: DLL File Type: Application Extension 
Original Filename: Internal Name: W95INF16 
Legal Copyright: Copyright © Microsoft Corp. 1994-1995 Legal Trademarks: 
Product Version: 4.71.704.0 File Comments: 
Scanned From OS Version: Windows 95 Scanned from Service Pack: 4.03.1212

This entry has been requested 106 times.

17-Aug-2001 21:43 6.0.2600.0 91,136 Advpack.dll
All comments about w95inf16.dll:

The library file msvbvm60.dll, contains program code used to run programs that are written in the Visual Basic programming language. If msvbvm60.dll is unavailable or stopped, any Visual Basic programs installed on your pc may stop working. You should leave msvbvm60.dll on your system, unless it is causing instability
I'm Going to check in my system files , see if they're there too.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

I checked my Windows system files, all are there but; asycfilt.dll
msvbvm60.dll, Win95inf 16 &32 dll, and comcat dll. Is there any
way they can be transferred from my docs. to my system files? chuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I have 98SE and these files are in these folders.
Spywareblaster should not of put the files there.

In the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM
COMCAT.DLL 16KB
asycfilt.dll 184KB
olepro32.dll 224KB - I also have same file C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI CD-Maker 2000 Plus but it is 161KB
msvbvm60.dll
w95inf16.dll
w95inf32.dll

Don't have
Avpack.dll
Msubm60.dll - You sure this is not Msvbvm60.dll
oelaut32.dll
stdole32.dll
16.dll
32.dll


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi, hewee, You're right the file is, Msvbvm60.dll. I don't have the slightest idea how those dll files got in my docs. Do you know of anyway i can possibly get them back where they belong? I'll check those other files you mentioned for spywareblaster and see if they're in there . 

Here's what's in my C\windows Sys. Files.
advapi32.dll	4.80.0.1675	64 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
advpack.dll	6.0.2900.2172	98 KB	8/1/04 5:01:04 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
browselc.dll	6.0.2800.1106	62 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
browseui.dll	6.0.2800.1692	994 KB	6/17/05 11:16:18 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
ckcnv.exe	6.0.2800.1106	8 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
comctl32.dll	5.81.4916.400	536 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
crypt32.dll	5.131.1878.12	364 KB	9/12/02 3:10:16 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
enhsig.dll	5.0.1877.8	4 KB	8/17/99 4:10:34 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
iemigrat.dll	6.0.2436.1	12 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
iesetup.dll	6.0.2800.1106	57 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
iexplore.exe	6.0.2800.1106	89 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer	Microsoft Corporation
imagehlp.dll	4.0.1381.4	112 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
inseng.dll	6.0.2800.1469	68 KB	8/26/04 9:53:48 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
jobexec.dll	5.0.0.1	60 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
jscript.dll	5.6.0.8825	456 KB	8/9/04 9:27:02 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
jsproxy.dll	6.0.2800.1106	12 KB	8/29/02 7:07:38 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
mshtml.dll	6.0.2800.1528	2637 KB	11/22/05 4:49:10 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
msjava.dll	5.0.3810.0	925 KB	2/28/03 6:26:26 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
msoss.dll	5.131.1877.3	148 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
msxml.dll	8.0.6730.0	484 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
occache.dll	6.0.2800.1106	86 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
ole32.dll	4.71.2900.0	772 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
oleaut32.dll	2.40.4518.0	908 KB	3/16/01 12:45:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
olepro32.dll	5.0.4518.0	224 KB	3/16/01 12:45:18 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
rsabase.dll	5.0.1877.7	99 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
rsaenh.dll	5.0.1877.8	98 KB	8/17/99 1:14:36 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
rasapi32.dll	4.10.0.2222	212 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
rsasig.dll	5.0.1877.7	4 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
schannel.dll	4.87.1964.1878	110 KB	9/26/02 12:38:44 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
shdoc401.dll	5.50.4914.1400	481 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
shdocvw.dll	6.0.2800.1762	1308 KB	10/21/05 3:17:22 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
shell32.dll	4.72.3612.1700	1368 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
shlwapi.dll	6.0.2800.1740	400 KB	8/31/05 5:49:30 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
url.dll	6.0.2800.1106	104 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
urlmon.dll	6.0.2800.1525	449 KB	10/21/05 12:51:26 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
vbscript.dll	5.6.0.8825	428 KB	8/9/04 9:27:06 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
webcheck.dll	6.0.2800.1106	252 KB	8/29/02 7:07:38 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
win.com	Not Available	24 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS	Not Available
wininet.dll	6.0.2800.1525	562 KB	10/21/05 12:51:36 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
winsock.dll	4.10.0.1998	21 KB	7/19/05 7:23:14 PM	C:\WINDOWS	Microsoft Corporation
wintrust.dll	5.131.1877.5	46 KB	8/29/02 12:00:00 AM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
wsock.vxd	4.10.0.1998	15 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
wsock32.dll	4.10.0.1998	40 KB	4/23/99 10:22:00 PM	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM	Microsoft Corporation
wsock32n.dll	File not present	Not Available	Not Available Not Available
Maybe you can make more sense from it than i can. Thanks chuck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would do a search by the date that is on the files in the doc folder. Right click on each to see the dates. Then with a search see what other files show up and then use the time on the files to look tru the search and maybe your see what was installed or ran on that date and time.

Wow how you do that list chuck? 

I really can't make sense out of it but do the search and maybe your see something that ran when those file were put in the doc folder. 

Plus it is hard to say just what all file in the C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM should be because I wil have files there you don't and you have files there I don't.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

I'll give it a try, see what comes up. Thanks. chuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

OK chuck


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me if it's possible to get the dll files back where they belong? chuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I would no know. If you have the same files in your C:\WINDOWS or C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\ folder then my guess was what ever used your "my documents" folder as a temp folder.

Maybe just take the files and zip them up so your know if anything is looking for the files.
But I would not think anything would look for them there but I may be wrong.
Then after a week or so of using your PC and getting no program that is looking for the files then I would say they are not needed. 

I do not use the my documents folder but I do have folders and files there because so programs put things there and I did not have any control over it. But it made a sub folder in the my documents folder. Just looked in the my documents folder and it seems everything that was added to that folder has a sub folded for whatever program put anything there for. 
So if those files are not in a sub folder then zip them up and test it out for a week or so and using all the programs that you use to see that they all work ok. If they do I would say they were temp files that were put there but were not cleaned up after whatever.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Some of the files are in my c\windows system files, and some are not. I could do what you said with the ones that are not in there and see what happens. Thanks, chuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Well like I said I am thinking that they were just put there in the doc folder as a temp file when something happen.
So the only way to find out if anything is looking for those files in the doc folder is to hide them by zipping them up.
Don't just move to another folder because some programs can find a file if it is moved so that is why you want to zip the files up.
You can zip the ones you have already c\windows system and test things out and then zip up the others later.


----------



## chuck-HD (Jun 4, 2005)

Sorry i've taken so long in getting back. I zipped those files. Now i'll just wait and see if anything looks for them . Thanks, chuck.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That's ok Chuck I am not going any place. 

Not going to hurt anything if they are zipped up and setting there a couple weeks or month.
I would run all the same programs you always use and all the ones you use and get online updates on and then you should know if anything is looking for the files.


----------

